# 180 degree twist or put up with hand slap



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

So I'm kinda in a dilemma at the moment with my full butterfly pouch hold. I used to do OTT with the Torsten hold where there's naturally a tweak but if I extend my arms fully to almost straight, there would be a high angle of tweak. This does not affect my accuracy (since I can just adjust to compensate with different fork positioning) but it does make hand slap a guarantee, I even tried this on my Scout in TTF with the same style pouch hold and I get hand slap too.

The other way I shoot is TTF gangsta style with a 180 degree twist due to ergonomics, this is the only way my arm is comfortable enough at full extension. This amount of twist isn't too bad in terms of accuracy but if I go with 16mm marbles, the marbles will do a curve after 30 feet.

Don't know which way to go. Would appreciate if someone can point me the right way.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Without knowing your setup and draw length it's hard to say but shootn butterfly, it is very easy to overpower your ammo. My draw length is at 64" gzk cut 5\8-1\2" with 12" active. This. Shoots 44 lead very well with no hand slap. With lighter ammo it's almost a slap every time. I would try heavier ammo or lighter bands.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I overpower my ammo with tubes ... only way I feel like I'm getting good speed ... but anyway I believe that it depends on what your doing with the frame after the shot that causes handslaps.. and also where they accur at on your hand .. also bandlength .. if u find that sweet spot you won't hit your hand as bad .. just my 2 cents

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Ty for replying.

I'm shooting PURE LATEX TOURNIQUET Bands from simpleshot. It's 3/4 non tapered with active length at 12 inches.

1. Draw length is about 56 inches with Torsten pouch hold and that solved the handslap in TTF on same frame (Scout) and OTT is not too painful (will test with different ammo later)

2. If I draw to 60 with 180 degree twist pouch hold, shots still turn with 16mm marbles but OK with 8mm and 10mm steel.


----------

